

Facebook Phone App Spy on User’s Personal Images.... - webandrew
http://www.techieapps.com/facebook-phone-app-spy-on-users-personal-images-text-messages-sent-via-smartphones/
The issues regarding the right to privacy of the users just does not seem to rest.
======
chippy
have potential access != spy on images

